# Buttoning suit/vest..which ones?



## candephys (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a 2 button jacket and a 6 button vest..do I just button the top button for the suit? What about the vest?


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Never button both suit buttons - only the top...on the vest, leave the bottom button undone.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

TheWardrobeGirl said:


> Never button both suit buttons - only the top...on the vest, leave the bottom button undone.


Does this apply to a tuxedo vest?


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

LoneWolf said:


> Does this apply to a tuxedo vest?


Nope, the 3 button low-cut vest with a dinner jacket has all the buttons done.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

I was looking for this thread . . . what are the rules for buttoning the vest on a three piece suit? Always leave the bottom undone no matter how many buttons on the vest?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

As I understand the rule, one leaves the bottom button of a waistcoat undone, barring certain exceptions. Exceptions that I am aware of: 
1. 3-button formal waistcoats.
2. Double-breasted vests (see https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_l_HuGQu9...tdE15Ac/s400/Snapshot+2008-12-13+13-13-37.jpg for a picture of Bertie Wooster wearing one with all buttons done). Rarely seen, but very cool, IMO.

That's really it that I know of. Some waistcoats have a dummy button and hole sewn onto the "points" (not sure of the proper term) of the waistcoat, which couldn't be fastened without pulling the garment out of shape/position. This essentially _forces_ the wearer to leave one button undone, but frees you to quite properly fasten the last _real_ button. Provided you can find a button to match the rest on the waistcoat, a tailor can add this to an existing vest, thus eliminating any angst.


----------



## Blackl3232 (Aug 23, 2008)

Many vests are cut for the bottom button to be left undone, it pulls noticably when you button it. If that doesn't happen and it looks alright when it's buttoned, then you can either button it or leave it unbuttoned, it's your choice.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

mt_spiffy said:


> I was looking for this thread . . . what are the rules for buttoning the vest on a three piece suit? Always leave the bottom undone no matter how many buttons on the vest?


As long as it's a single-breasted day vest, leave the bottom button undone. Five, six, seven, whatever. With three or four-button evening vests and double-breasted day vests, button all the buttons.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Apr 12, 2008)

What's the difference between a day vest and an evening vest? How do I know which my 3 piece suit has? Is this a dumb question?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

See "black tie" and "morning dress"


----------



## Akula (Jan 17, 2009)

If it's a lounge suit it'll be a day vest. If it's a dinner suit (tuxedo) or white tie (evening coat with tails) it'll be an evening vest.


----------

